# Too submissive?



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all,
I love the fact that my Pixie is a submissive puppy,but i think there may be a problem with her being too much so when she has met a couple of my friends dogs. They seem to overpower her and they wont leave her alone,one barks aggressively and the other who is a puppy too pins her to the ground and growls ( Different dogs on seperate occasions) Its almost like her submissiveness makes them ten times worst with her,and if she stood up for herself they would back off a bit? What is all this about? Any ideas?


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is submissive too initially but then after they have had a sniff bounces on them too! I asked about it at puppy class and was advised not to let other dogs sniff too long and encourage Maggie to get back up off her back. She seems to be getting better as she gets older tho. Emma x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My cousins dog is submissive and hes lovely but yes he does let other dogs get abit over boisterous with him (buddy included) ,i think Pixie is lovely and if anyone was getting on her nerves she could just zoom off as shes super quick!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Dexter gets a bit over excited with dogs who are submissive - i think its his way as if to say "COME ON MATE WHAT YOU WAITING FOR LETS PLAY" ......... (have i been round my dog too much)  ....... but i just pull him away if he gets too much - hopefully as pixie gets more confident she'll put the other dogs in their place


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla was always submissive, but when our friends German Pointer, who is as thick as two short planks and has not been brought up around other dogs, got too much for her she certainly stood up for herself. He still has a small bald patch on the top of his head! (poeple still don't believe it was her that did it.)

It's was the first time we have ever seen her bare her teeth. Once he had calmed down she would play with him again untill he got too much. She would then give him another quick lesson and then ignore him untill he had calmed down again.

She has learnt over time which dogs need putting in their place and what dogs are playing with her.

Your dog is only 5 months old, give her some time and she will figure it out I'm sure.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Becky,
Try not to worry to much. Obi used to be very submissive and would lie down with every dog he met! He always seemed to be the one being chased and jumped on too. However he's a lot more confident now and happily greets other dogs with a very waggy tail and without going straight to the floor. I've now seen him shake off or warn other dogs if he doesn't want their attention. I can't say for sure when this change happened but it's definitely been within the last few months. Obi is eight months now and Pixie is younger so she is still learning how to socialise with other dogs and read their body language. Try to keep socialising her as much as you can with lots of dogs. I find the Poo meets a great for that too as you pretty much know that all the dogs are nice dogs!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your great advice! It all makes sense,glad to know she isnt the only one like it,and she will hopefully get a bit more confident around certain dogs It isnt with ALL dogs just most! and certainly really badly with the 2 i mentioned. My friend asked at puppy class about her pup who pins pixie to the floor and growls all the time and the man said she was being a bully! and to just carry on doing what she has been(pulling her away and distraction) Was just quite worried last night as i went round a friends house and her male dog wouldnt stop barking and growling at Pixie and i think may have nipped her too,she was so petrified and looked like a stone cockapoo statue hiding under my poncho! She is fine today and has been happily playing with her sister,lots of rough,tumble and growling which i know is normal.I find it fascinating that they behave so differently with certain dogs without saying a word to eachother,would love to know more about doggie body language xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I suppose just like people you cant get on with everyone!!

I thought Pixie was lovely and very social ,trust me Buddy can be very full on when he meets another cockapoo and they played lovely (when he could catch her!!)

Dont worry Becky dx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Pixie sounds like Max, he is very submissive indeed... apart from if the dog is smaller than him!! hehe


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I suppose just like people you cant get on with everyone!!
> 
> I thought Pixie was lovely and very social ,trust me Buddy can be very full on when he meets another cockapoo and they played lovely (when he could catch her!!)
> 
> Dont worry Becky dx


Thanks Donna,i must say we have met 2 cockapoo's in the woods where we walk in the last week,both were sooo friendly and they seem to know they are the same kind,i just love cockapoo's and their lovely personalities,all playful and happy,thats why Pixie wasnt atall phased by Buddy boy x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Pixie sounds like Max, he is very submissive indeed... apart from if the dog is smaller than him!! hehe


Sarah would be interesting to see these two silly submissive pups together! Should make a date to get together on the suffolk coast x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Sarah would be interesting to see these two silly submissive pups together! Should make a date to get together on the suffolk coast x


Definitely!!


----------

